# Summer sun protection for the rider?



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I always use sun cream and wear a cap (when I'm not wearing my riding hat, that is!) in the summer!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A cowboy or wide brimmed hat help keep the sun off the face. Consider wearing a light scarf around your neck as the back of it is particulary susceptible to sun burn.


----------

